# Togliersi un sassolino dalla scarpa



## Jacopo90

Togliersi un sassolino dalla scarpa

Inteso come espressione idiomatica, ovviamente  Come si può dire in francese?


----------



## matteo_apokalypse

Ciao Jacopo!
Io direi "_se soulager d'un poids_", cioè "togliersi un peso", oppure esiste anche "_dire ce que l'on a sur le cœur_"; dipende un po' dal contesto. C'è anche "tout déballer", che corrisponde però a qualcosa come "vuotare il sacco", quindi è più riferito alla sfera del parlare, del confidarsi.


----------



## Jacopo90

Perfetto  Merci beaucoup!


----------



## matteo_apokalypse

Je t'en prie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti e due,

Pas besoin de chercher bien loin: l'expression existe exactement identique dans sa forme et sa signification en français: "enlever/oter un (petit) caillou de son soulier", mais je ne dirais pas que cela signifie _"__dire ce que l'on a sur le cœur" _ni_ "__tout déballer"_. "*Avoir* un petit caillou dans son soulier" signifie qu'une chose apparemment anodine vous dérange au point de vous empêcher de faire les choses (plus) importantes que vous voulez. Trouvé sur google:


> maxime attribuée à Lao Tseu : « on ne peut marcher en regardant les étoiles lorsqu’on a une pierre dans son soulier »


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao a tutti 

Jacopo, avresti contesto per sapere quale espressione sarebbe la migliore?
Quant à "*avoir un caillou dans son soulier*", ce n'est pas une expression qui m'est familière du tout. On dirait juste une traduction d'une autre langue. Personnellement, je pourrais utiliser "J'ai un caillou dans ma chaussure" seulement au sens propre (si j'ai vraiment un caillou dans ma chaussure !).
L'ATILF ne recense pas cette expression alors que par contre, il connaît quelque chose comme "retirer une épine du pied", qui elle, par exemple, est bien une expression courante utilisée par les Français.


----------



## matoupaschat

Et _poultan_, je ne _palle_ pas le chinois. Cela doit _etle_ une _explession_ typiquement belge . Ou pire, je belgicise une expression italienne ! C'est fort possible, je ne m'en rends pas toujours compte .
À part cela, comme j'ai déjà dit, le TLFi n'est pas une référence absolue, mais "retirer une épine du pied" convient très bien, on connaît même en Belgique...


----------



## DearPrudence

Oui, attention, je ne suis pas fan de l'ATILF qui oublie beaucoup de sens familiers et modernes. Mais j'aurais pu faire le même exerciceavec le Larousse que je trouve bien plus complet et moderne.
C'est juste que je ne connais pas cette expression (même si la maxime me dit vaguement quelque chose) et que je pense que je regarderais quelqu'un bizarrement si on me la disait (bah si tu as un caillou dans ta chaussure, retire-le ! ). Et comme moi, je me définis comme le Pékin de base, je pense qu'il peut être bon d'indiquer que ce n'est pas une expression figée en français (enfin, pas encore mais ça ne pas l'air du tout d'en prendre le chemin ).


----------



## matoupaschat

DearPrudence said:


> Oui, attention, je ne suis pas fan de l'ATILF qui oublie beaucoup de sens familiers et modernes. Mais j'aurais pu faire le même exerciceavec le Larousse que je trouve bien plus complet et moderne.
> C'est juste que je ne connais pas cette expression (même si la maxime me dit vaguement quelque chose) et que je pense que je regarderais quelqu'un bizarrement si on me la disait (bah si tu as un caillou dans ta chaussure, retire-le ! ). Et comme moi, je me définis comme le Pékin de base, je pense qu'il peut être bon d'indiquer que ce n'est pas une expression figée en français (enfin, pas encore mais ça ne pas l'air du tout d'en prendre le chemin ).


C'est tout à fait exact, et cela dépend aussi du contexte.  _*Mea culpa*__*, mea culpa*__*, mea maxima culpa*_

Donc, il vaut beaucoup mieux utiliser "retirer une épine du pied".

Ciao!


----------



## Jacopo90

matoupaschat said:


> "*Avoir* un petit caillou dans son soulier" signifie qu'une chose apparemment anodine vous dérange au point de vous empêcher de faire les choses (plus) importantes que vous voulez.


Allora mi sa che non è la stessa cosa...
Questa è la definizione di "togliersi un sassolino dalla scarpa" in italiano:

1) *Togliersi un sassolino dalla scarpa*
Un sassolino nella scarpa fa male, dà fastidio, quando lo si toglie si prova immediato sollievo. In senso traslato,  un _sassolino_ nella scarpa è  quel che si ha - da tempo - nella mente o nel cuore, da dire, che non si è detto in nome del rispetto di una qualche regola di civiltà oppure perché impossibilitati. Toglierselo, metaforicamente parlando, ha una valenza di sentimento di rivalsa, più che di vendetta, e quella cosa che si dirà farà male a chi ne è il destinatario. Nella mente di chi si toglie il sassolino, ci sono frasi tipo: _E invece se lo vuoi proprio sapere, adesso ti dico che... _


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Jacopo,
Che cantonata, bilingue per di più, mi prendo stamane . L'espressione in oggetto corrisponde allora perfettamente a "dire ce qu'on a sur le coeur", come risposto al #2 da *Matteo_apokalypse*. 
Tante grazie comunque della spiegazione . Vorresti per favore indicare, o meglio, linkare la fonte della tua definizione?
A presto.


----------



## Jacopo90

Grazie 
Ecco la fonte: http://italianoquestosconosciuto.blogspot.it/2011/12/scarpe-affini-una-parola-multiuso.html È il primo dei modi di dire.


----------



## matoupaschat

Molto interessante e divertente! La giornata finisce meglio di come era cominciata...Grazie


----------



## Jacopo90

Prego 
Per me è appena finita alla grande... Italia in semifinaleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi congratulo con voi. Purtroppo, io, il calcio...


----------

